# Good website for you to check on if you haven't already seen it.



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Here is a website that is very informative. I think this particular page is on IBS, but there are a lot others. Just go back to the home page and type any health issue in. There is also a drug page where you can check out certain drugs. Have fun with it. They seem to have a lot of comprehensive info : http://onhealth.com/ch1/columnist/item,46020.asp [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 02-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2000)

Thanks for the website Moldie. I already have this one in my "favorites". If you find one on herb/drug relationships please post! I missed the chat on Monday, had company. I was so tempted to excuse myself just to say hello. I enjoyed the one before that so much.


----------

